# Creator Of McDonald's Flagship Sandwich, The Big Mac, Dies



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2016)

PITTSBURGH (AP) — "You probably don't know his name, but you've almost certainly devoured his creation: two all-beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions, on a sesame seed bun".








"Michael James "Jim" Delligatti, the McDonald's franchisee who created the Big Mac nearly 50 years ago and saw it become perhaps the best-known fast-food sandwich in the world, died Monday at home in Pittsburgh. Delligatti, who according to his son ate at least one 540-calorie Big Mac a week for decades, was 98".


"Delligatti's franchise was based in Uniontown, not far from Pittsburgh, when he invented the chain's signature burger in 1967 after deciding customers wanted a bigger sandwich. Demand exploded as Delligatti's sandwich spread to the rest of his 47 stores in Pennsylvania and was added to the chain's national menu in 1968".


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2016)

Mr Delligatti has a very friendly looking face, doesn't he.  I can truthfully say I've never had a Big Mac, but that doesn't mean I don't like MacDonald's.  Just don't care for extra meat.  I was always a Quarter-Pounder w/ Cheese kind of person.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2016)

Yeah, Nancy they are not for everyone!  Here are "10 Facts About Big Mac Inventor Michael James Delligatti".
_Today, we celebrate the 98 inspirational years of Big Mac inventor, Michael "Jim" Delligatti. Jim, we thank and will forever remember you. pic.twitter.com/wmEFrmazdn_
_— McDonald's (@McDonalds) _November 30, 2016


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm not much of a fast food junkie these days, but I've had Big Macs before and much preferred, like Nancy, a quarter pounder with cheese.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2016)

From that second link...

_#3. You can thank him for those breakfast sandwiches. He was among the first to serve breakfast at McDonald's. He put hotcakes and sausage on the menu to feed his customers who worked long, late shifts at steel mills.  
_
Thank you Mr. Delligatti.  My favorite thing is your sausage biscuits.  Plain.

There is one MacDonald's here in town that has become a serious hangout for seniors in the mornings.  Lots of gray heads.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm a mostly vegetarian secret occasional Quarter Pounder with Cheese go through the drive-in in the dark at night kind of person.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I'm a mostly vegetarian secret occasional Quarter Pounder with Cheese go through the drive-in in the dark at night kind of person.



:lol:


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 1, 2016)

I liked the Big Mac, a bundle of coupons for Big Macs in the glove-box of a car I bought after I got out of the Army kept me alive the first couple months I attended college, while waiting for the G.I. Bill to kick in.

The shredded lettuce, along with the Thousand Island type dressing was a nice addition, to what would have been a mediocre burger.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2016)

It has been some years since I have been in a McDonalds, or had a Big Mac,but I did have a reason to go a few days ago.  I bought a gift certificate, as a Christmas gift for our Son in law, who stops for coffee.   They live in CO, and I just mailed their packages this morning. There is a "McCafe" inside Walmart, and I have had their cheeseburgers, but I'm not sure if that counts.

I always liked Mr Doughnut's coffee, and had a friend that always said they should change their name to Mr Coffee....but I explained ....that name was taken.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 3, 2016)

If there is better coffee than McDonald's coffee, then I prefer not to know about it.  It would be dangerous.:hatlaugh:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I'm a mostly vegetarian secret occasional Quarter Pounder with Cheese go through the drive-in in the dark at night kind of person.



Nothing wrong with that!  

I have a couple of friends who only eat meat when they come back to their hometown for a visit around the holidays, sort of a carnivorous flashback to their salad days!

The Big Mac is too messy for me to eat in the car, a Quarter Pounder with cheese is easier for me to handle.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 3, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> The Big Mac is too messy for me to eat in the car, a Quarter Pounder with cheese is easier for me to handle.



Yeah LOL, definitely don't want to spill the evidence!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 3, 2016)

Back in high school Big Macs were my mainstay for lunch. McDonalds was THE place to hang out. I even had Big Macs for dinner at times back then because there was a cute girl who worked the drive thru window close to my parents home. I never had the nerve to ask her out though. One of life's regrets !


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2016)

I've never eaten a Big Mac, but did have some quarter-pounders NO cheese. Never had a MickyD breakfast either. 

Mr. Delligatti lived a long life even though eating McD's once a week.
 R.I.P.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2016)

Good McNews!

"The extra options hope to satisfy customers who are either easily overwhelmed by the fast food chain’s staple or just can’t seem to get enough of its two-tiered goodness. “A good majority [of surveyed customers] said they love the Big Mac, but would love options in that realm,” McDonald’s chef Mike Haracz told BuzzFeed. “We did some diving: some wanted it bigger and some wanted it smaller.”


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2016)

Meanderer said:


> Good McNews!
> 
> "The extra options hope to satisfy customers who are either easily overwhelmed by the fast food chain’s staple or just can’t seem to get enough of its two-tiered goodness. “A good majority [of surveyed customers] said they love the Big Mac, but would love options in that realm,” McDonald’s chef Mike Haracz told BuzzFeed. “We did some diving: some wanted it bigger and some wanted it smaller.”



I'm glad to see the Mac Jr., I hope that it is a sign that the FF companies are moving away from supersizing everything and making an effort to right size some menu items.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Of late, my McDonalds fix has been the eggy muffin.  Get two for $3.50 here.  Hubby and I share.  Though I am also a quarter pounder with cheese fan as well, may have a Big Mac, in his memory.  Though, to be honest, my occasional fast food burger cravings lean more towards BK Wopper Jr. with cheese/no onions.*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2016)

I have always liked to get a Sausage, Egg & Cheese CROISSAN’WICH, at Burger King. When they first opened you could build your own Wopper, and I also liked their fish sandwich, the Whaler.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2016)

I like Dairy Queen Crispy Chicken Wraps, with Flame Thrower Sauce, but there is just a little too much wrap and sauce, imo. 






So I order one more chicken strip on the side, unfold the wrap, slip in the extra strip and re-wrap unfolded.  It's good.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I like Dairy Queen Crispy Chicken Wraps, with Flame Thrower Sauce, but there is just a little too much wrap and sauce, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as I know the only Dairy Queens left where I live are in malls and only serve ice cream. I miss some of the food they offered. In my opinion, better than what McDonalds offers, including even the Big Mac !


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


>



Ha ! Maybe I should spend start spending time at McDonalds !


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> Ha ! Maybe I should spend start spending time at McDonalds !


...be sure to go alone!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2016)

Meanderer said:


> ...be sure to go alone!



Shows what you know.  Doesn't matter.

I would pick the skinny guy, provided he ditched the toupee and his friend.  He needs cheering up.  His friend is too bossy, and the new guy seems a bit sneaky and smug.

Say, this is fun!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 5, 2016)

The woman and the "new" guy are married....they pull this stunt everywhere!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Shows what you know.  Doesn't matter.
> 
> I would pick the skinny guy, provided he ditched the toupee and his friend.  He needs cheering up.  His friend is too bossy, and the new guy seems a bit sneaky and smug.
> 
> Say, this is fun!



OK, I'm going to start taking notes now...


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> OK, I'm going to start taking notes now...



:lol:

Don't do that.  I'm just being silly.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 5, 2016)

Mr. Delligatti - you rock!  

Had a Big Mac today in his memory/honor.  First one I had eaten in several years.  Still good.

Mahalo


----------

